# Tekapo Orchard Grass



## Wrenchbender (Dec 4, 2008)

It was interesting to read other's experience with the Teff grass. I attended the Purdue Forage day this year and they were promoting Teff. Sounds like 2007 was a good year and 2008 was so-so. I wanted to try some on a large drowned out pond but didn't get that done.

Anyhow, what's anyone's experience been with Tekapo? Was told it was late heading or had few heads. I saw some at the hay auction last year and it looked pretty good. I would be planting it with Alfalfa. The last O-grass/Alf I planted, I used Late Mate II.

Thanks for any input, WB.


----------



## prairie (Jun 20, 2008)

[quote name=' what's anyone's experience been with Tekapo? Was told it was late heading or had few heads. I saw some at the hay auction last year and it looked pretty good. I would be planting it with Alfalfa. The last O-grass/Alf I planted, I used Late Mate II.[/QUOTE']

I don't have any personal experience with Tekapo. But I have tried, on my own farm, and sold many varieties across several states, over the last 15 years.
All varieties have their strengths and weaknesses. This is why I would suggest planting at least 2-3 compatable varieties together.
For hay situations when mixed with alfalfa, choose medium-late to very late maturing varieties that will come close to matching alfalfa's 1st cutting harvest schedule. Disease resistance is also important, as they can effect yield somewhat, and palatability greatly.
Don't buy what is cheapest and/or easiest available, as that generally will be older early maturing varieties with poor disease resistance such as Potomac, Hallmark, Sterling, etc. Cost should be your last selection criteria, even with the current high price of orchardgrass seed.

Brad 
NE Nebraska


----------



## slfactivitybarn (Jun 4, 2008)

We have had a field of tekapo orchard grass for several years on our farm. It is a late maturing variety. In our area that is mid to late May. We were able to get 134 bales to the acre this past year in 2008. But that was our only cutting due to the dry weather. We had a soil sample taken and fertilized in early April and also put down lime in mid March. For us the tekapo variety has been the best performer on the farm, but we also have several varieties. This is to have time in cutting and baling the hay for round and small square bales.


----------

